# Fort Pickens Pier 5-11



## paulywog (Apr 25, 2009)

Lines in the water at 7:30am didn't even get wet hooked a Spanish. Through it in the cooler re rigged, bait hit the water and bam another one. Then came the rain killed the bite instantly. Did catch some spade fish after the rain eased up. Caught the Spanish on live shrimp. Blasted Mother's Day can't go fishing in the morning have to wait till next weekend


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

what did the spade fish hit? I have offered then everything from cheese to a chunk of pizza, and nothing.....


----------



## paulywog (Apr 25, 2009)

Caught the spade fish on very small chunks of frozen shrimp with bream hooks. They are a bunch of bait snatchers but will pull some drag on light tackle


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

what do they taste like?


----------



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

Wugitus said:


> what do they taste like?


Chicken


----------



## paulywog (Apr 25, 2009)

Like a white fish mild and flaky good eatin


----------

